# shooting slower or would you rather shoot faster



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you consider the slingshot as naturally to be handled slow?

Or would you rather think a slingshot to have potential to be a quick and effective means to deliver ammo to the target efficiently?

Would like to know what the general thoughts are on this.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

My thoughts on it and how I am are two different things.... So I will have to choose slow 

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being fast.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

"Or would you rather think a slingshot to have potential to be a quick and effective means to deliver ammo to the target efficiently?"

Yes. Quick and effective. I don't view the slingshot as a toy. I regard it with the same respect and seriousness as I do an edged weapon. Or any weapon for that matter. Government and city officials share the same view otherwise they would not be trying to ban elements of it. One of the reasons why I have no patience for reckless irresponsible behavior toward people or wildlife. Negatives become difficult to overcome.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

In the 'good old days' we shot slower. We were effective with our treeforks and we were happy with it.

So I vote slower!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Like most good things in life, I like to take it nice and slow. Plenty of control and enjoy every second of the experience.

If I want to shoot fast, I'll just pick up my 300 Win Mag.

Whilst I have nothing against slingshot hunting, I've done my fair share, the above sentiment rings true. If I want something dead, I'll use the best tool for the job, in most cases, a rifle.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I just reread your post and it says 'handled' not 'shoot'.

Are you talking about your fast shooting (handling) skills?

Or are you talking about fps?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thistle said:


> "Or would you rather think a slingshot to have potential to be a quick and effective means to deliver ammo to the target efficiently?"
> 
> Yes. Quick and effective. I don't view the slingshot as a toy. I regard it with the same respect and seriousness as I do an edged weapon. Or any weapon for that matter. Government and city officials share the same view otherwise they would not be trying to ban elements of it. One of the reasons why I have no patience for reckless irresponsible behavior toward people or wildlife. Negatives become difficult to overcome.


Easy, killa I am sure he is just wanting to know how you like to shoot at your targets... Not that I am disagreeing with you are anything, I just didn't think one would respond that way 

Love ya thist 

LGD


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Love you too LGD.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thistle said:


> Love you too LGD.


It's hard not to hey.

Everyone loves the duck.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Y-shooter said:


> I just reread your post and it says 'handled' not 'shoot'.
> 
> Are you talking about your fast shooting (handling) skills?
> 
> Or are you talking about fps?


Making refernce only to How the slingshot is taken, loaded and the release of the pouch. The mechanics of delivering the ammo to the target. If confronted with danger and obviously we are not all waling around with a Mini 14 but you might be able to carry a slingshot that can be drawn and fired efficiently and accurately. Not Feet Per Second.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Isn't this like drawing a a tool for example a pair of secateurs to prune the roses?

I get your point, in the spirt of "quick draw competitions" or perhaps hunting/pest control.

But in general whipping yer toy out shouldn't be concidered acceptable...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Well I am getting a general feeling that Fast Draw and quick reloading is not going to go any where here. *

*There is a reason I was asking. And I see there are no participation on this subject matter right here right now from any of The Big Dogs.*

*I think I finally ever so slowly get it. *


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> *Well I am getting a general feeling that Fast Draw and quick reloading is not going to go any where here. *
> *There is a reason I was asking. And I see there are no participation on this subject matter right here right now from any of The Big Dogs.*
> *I think I finally ever so slowly get it. *


The thread has only been live for 2 hours, give it time to cycle through.

I have always been fascinated with the fast draw, but just never could get into it well. I am quick when it comes to ping pong, but that's a different subject.

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > *Well I am getting a general feeling that Fast Draw and quick reloading is not going to go any where here. *
> ...


I would rather Watch Ping Pong than any other sporting event. I love it. Many years ago FoosBall was my thing. I checked the number of views to the ratio of those who had something or nothing to say. Thats all.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hrawk said:


>


*HA HA HA Your Too Much. Beating a dead horse, how sad is that? What have we become?*


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what you're saying here DGUI.

Do you perceive a slingshot to be a good defensive weapon? I think it's a bit of a stretch to consider a marble travelling at 200fps will stop a man intent to hurt you. I suspect it'll surprise him, but not as much as turning around and running like Forest Gump with a Redback up his trouserleg.

I think it's an awesome thing for plinking cans and gathering food (if the world's economy collapses and for some reason I can't grow crops to sustain my vegetarian diet), becoming aware of your body and fine motor skills, improving your technique and enjoying the zen between tension and relaxation of the bands, but do I think it's important to for everyone to be able to shoot ammo at 60 rounds per minute? Probz not.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

with my arthritis i could never do it but i sure love to watch you shoot i think having fast draw contests at the competitions would be great. it is impossible for me not to be impressed to watch you accurately fire 2 shots on target in 1.27 seconds. and i know i am not the only one don't let anybody get under skin there is definitely a place in this sport for fast draw the sport is only getting bigger and better.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you notice he said target not animal not person TARGET


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I shoot both ways, the fast draw and reload takes much practice, so i`ve been workin on that, videos have been a great help...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying here DGUI.
> 
> Do you perceive a slingshot to be a good defensive weapon? I think it's a bit of a stretch to consider a marble travelling at 200fps will stop a man intent to hurt you. I suspect it'll surprise him, but not as much as turning around and running like Forest Gump with a Redback up his trouserleg.
> 
> I think it's an awesome thing for plinking cans and gathering food (if the world's economy collapses and for some reason I can't grow crops to sustain my vegetarian diet), becoming aware of your body and fine motor skills, improving your technique and enjoying the zen between tension and relaxation of the bands, but do I think it's important to for everyone to be able to shoot ammo at 60 rounds per minute? Probz not.


There can be no doubt if a man does not think he can then he cant. I am pretty certain that a fellow could dot the eyes of an attacker and might even cross his teeth with 3 quick shots and a marble travelling at 300 fps or even 180 can stop a fool. This is a subject that has come up before. The 21 foot rule and the slingshot has also been a subject.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

dgui said:


> *Well I am getting a general feeling that Fast Draw and quick reloading is not going to go any where here. *
> 
> *There is a reason I was asking. And I see there are no participation on this subject matter right here right now from any of The Big Dogs.*
> 
> *I think I finally ever so slowly get it. *


DGUI, your speed is astonishing. I have watched a lot of your videos and I have a huge amount of respect for your style. Just because it might not be right for other people doesn't mean their jaws won't drop when they see it. Keep doing what you do and posting it on here, I for one will keep watching.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bigron said:


> with my arthritis i could never do it but i sure love to watch you shoot i think having fast draw contests at the competitions would be great. it is impossible for me not to be impressed to watch you accurately fire 2 shots on target in 1.27 seconds. and i know i am not the only one don't let anybody get under skin there is definitely a place in this sport for fast draw the sport is only getting bigger and better.


*Thanks Bigron, I was curious in getting opinions on the matter of Fast or at least Faster draw load n shoot. If there was enough interest my point was to begin to reveal a bit more detail on video but if there is not much interest then there is no point. *


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone who thinks a slingshot, if absolutely necessary, could drop a person who wishes you serious bodily harm. Anyone who disagrees can watch Tobse put a 3/8 to 1/4 inch ball through 1/2 inch OSB.

Now I won't speak anymore on the topic of aiming at humans...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> I shoot both ways, the fast draw and reload takes much practice, so i`ve been workin on that, videos have been a great help...


*Ahh thats Great. If you have some of those shooting videos of yourself w/FD I would like to see them.*


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

dgui trust me i consirer you to be a constant study of mine, im not there but im coming. and yes i'd use mine in a heart beat if need be.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

bigron said:


> if you notice he said target not animal not person TARGET





dgui said:


> There can be no doubt if a man does not think he can then he cant. I am pretty certain that a fellow could dot the eyes of an attacker and might even cross his teeth with 3 quick shots and a marble travelling at 300 fps


Surely sounds like shooting at people to me.

If you have a screaming madman running at you, and you've established he's running at you and you can open fire at 21 ft and hit him three times in the face as he's recoiling backwards after copping a marble through his eyeball, then I guess, yes, it's important.

Don't get me wrong, I totally dig watching the quickdraw videos - I was even discussing this with my mother in law in the kitchen the other when I produced my Altoids Wrench and my PFS from my pocket, telling her about the skills some of the slingers had with this particular type of slingshot. I definitely think the quickdraw crowd could have a shoot-off with speed and accuracy being the judges. I look forward to seeing that.

In the meantime, how about we not discuss shooting people with slingshots, eh? I think enough people have been hit by ball bearings today.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AlmightyOx said:


> Anyone who thinks a slingshot, if absolutely necessary, could drop a person who wishes you serious bodily harm. Anyone who disagrees can watch Tobse put a 3/8 to 1/4 inch ball through 1/2 inch OSB.
> 
> Now I won't speak anymore on the topic of aiming at humans...


I have seen the video you are speaking of and the slingshot is very under rated by the general public. Did a test on 26 gauge steel with both 3/8 and 1/2 inch steel ball and the 3/8 steel ball nearly made it through the flat steel roof panel. A coconut shot with 3/8 steel ball all the way through both sides. Joerg has a video with the title Can a slingshot kill humans? Your last sentence I agree with.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Don`t have a cam as of yet but I`m workin on it, as far as more detailed vids I`d love to see em...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > with my arthritis i could never do it but i sure love to watch you shoot i think having fast draw contests at the competitions would be great. it is impossible for me not to be impressed to watch you accurately fire 2 shots on target in 1.27 seconds. and i know i am not the only one don't let anybody get under skin there is definitely a place in this sport for fast draw the sport is only getting bigger and better.
> ...


Darrell, just so you know. I watch your videos as always, both on youtube and here but I don't comment on them anymore. This is only because I can't keep repeating the same things over and over again. I want you to know that my lack of commentary in no way diminishes my admiration and respect for what you do.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dgui said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > with my arthritis i could never do it but i sure love to watch you shoot i think having fast draw contests at the competitions would be great. it is impossible for me not to be impressed to watch you accurately fire 2 shots on target in 1.27 seconds. and i know i am not the only one don't let anybody get under skin there is definitely a place in this sport for fast draw the sport is only getting bigger and better.
> ...


well if you keep making tutorials and teaching your amazing shooting style, speed ,and accuracy i will watch happily plus alot of others


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

While I'd be reluctant to rely on a slingshot for self defense when my .380 is FAR more effective in my hands, I'd still like to have the ability. I carry my smallest PFS with me always and get better daily - I intend to use slings for small game next season, I found this forum seeking a better way after cracking my second squirrel in the head with a 3/8 steel fired from a wrist rocket and watching it run off... I respect my game too much to let that happen again.

DGUI, please don't get discouraged from teaching your methods and YES I would love to see any vids you post in the future offering insight into your methods and results.

Regarding the "old guard", "big guys", or however you view them - we all participate / contribute on our own terms. If somebody doesn't "get it", well - that's their loss. I for one thank you for your contributions. Anyone sling shooter who doesn't appreciate your level of skill is lying, jealous, or a combination of the two. I was extremely frustrated with the PFS technique until I put a substantial amount of time in learning it.

Perhaps follow the example of Bruce Lee - he had limited support from traditional martial artists until he proved his theories in a public forum of competition... Not that it's necessary but maybe entering a tournament or cracking a few world records would convince the nonbelievers.

Oddly enough, your "feeding the pouch" fast reload vid improved my accuracy (go figure). I was previously palming ammo but gripping the pouch with my index finger and thumb. When I started using my middle finger and thumb oj the pouch my reloads got faster AND I get more hits. Keep teaching brother. I'll do my best to keep learning.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

this thread was about getting a quick shot off, it went way off track


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I would rather shoot faster if i could. I just don't seem to hit anything when I try.

I love all your videos Dgui! I would like to see someone make a "Sling and Sting" video that is similar to those "Run and Gun" type shooting activities or competitions.

I think you are the right man for the job!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the first time reading this post. At lunch break now. But I am interested in improving my quick draw/speed shooting. I shoot in an area with a river and there are always bottles, mostly plastic and other floaty things. So it is fun to see if you can get one more shot off before loosing sight of the moving floaty.

I like that proficiency at quick successive shooting could be applied in some other instance. Like hunting if ever I choose to.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

With my regular SS I usually can only get 13 or 14 shots off in a minute at best so far. So really about 5 seconds per shot.

Keep with it Dgui. We may not always comment as Dayhiker said. But we do watch and some of us will take up the quick aspect of SS.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

A technique i like to practice is acquiring the target as fast as possible, meaning shortening the time it takes to glance at a target to releasing the pouch.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Darryll:Your shooting skils and techniques are an inspiration to all. If I could manage a fast draw, and simultaneously pouch load and target acquisition with increased speed I would consider it a huge step forward in my mastery of the sling. I watch all of your videos and overcame my fear of shooting the pfs and have now come to enjoy its accuracy and simplicity.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Hell yeah we wanna know how to shoot faster, more consistently and more like you....

Don't hold back! We are listening


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I enjoy a slow, relaxed and effective shooting style. I often look at slingshot shooting as a leisure experience that allows me to de-stress from a busy day. During the summer I can appreciate a slow shooting pace at distant targets at 20, 30 or maybe even 40 yards. There's nothing like a mellow, peaceful, quiet shooting day in the country. With all that said, I can very much appreciate the skill involved with fastdraw and aerial shooting. Periodically, I try it myself but I'm not very good at all. Even full butterfly style is fun for me to experiment with and appreciate the high velocities. It's all fun!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I shoot as fast as I can. what I mean is I release as soon as I get to my anchor point (sometimes past it too), I don't draw and hold it there for more than a second ever. I feel this is important if your ever trying to hunt because prey don't stay still for long.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> I shoot as fast as I can. what I mean is I release as soon as I get to my anchor point (sometimes past it too), I don't draw and hold it there for more than a second ever. I feel this is important if your ever trying to hunt because prey don't stay still for long.


tried to pm you.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

fast and fluid on target shooting.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I shoot slingshots for fun, recreation, and in the outdoors/ forest/ nature.This is by far my best place to relax from the job (and my big family  ). Plus I shoot butterfly. So I shoot slow, very slow. But with fast bands - very fast bands 

But I can imagine scenarios where it would be better to be able to shoot fast and accurate - hunting for example. Here in Germany it is not allowed to hunt with a slingshot.

Regards

Torsten


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

dgui said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > with my arthritis i could never do it but i sure love to watch you shoot i think having fast draw contests at the competitions would be great. it is impossible for me not to be impressed to watch you accurately fire 2 shots on target in 1.27 seconds. and i know i am not the only one don't let anybody get under skin there is definitely a place in this sport for fast draw the sport is only getting bigger and better.
> ...


I for one am very interested in your technique.

I believe that a PFS pushing a 6-8 mm lead at 220 - 270 FPS in the right hands could certainly stop many attacks. Are there better weapons, most certainly, but I am not allowed to carry my Glock everywhere. I can carry a slinger almost anywhere I want to go. Unfortunately I don't remotely have the skill that you show in your videos.

I don't think you really need more than about 10 ft/lb at close range to absolutely ruin someone's day.

That said there is also a place for "Bill Hays" style shooting. You should be able to do both as the need arises. He probably can shoot very quickly also but he is methodical and precise in his shooting. One should be able to do both.

Lately I have been watching your videos and trying to improve my "snap" shooting. That is what we called it when I was doing archery in the 60's. There was snap shooting which was instinctive taken to the extreme (your style). Then there was instinctive where you had a certain hold time before release. Finally there was the sight shooter who occasionally got "robin hoods".

Frankly I would love to see more tutorial videos from you.

=)


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Darrell,
I'm just a 'little dog', but I very much respect and enjoy your videos, and am looking forward to more of them.

Seems to me you have many fans here, and probably many more who will never make their presence known.

I for one am VERY interested in the possible use of a slingshot as a defensive tool. I SUPPORT this concept wholeheartedly!

There is never - NEVER anything wrong with knowing how to more effectively defend yourself or others . . .

PERIOD.

Carry on!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

torsten said:


> I shoot slingshots for fun, recreation, and in the outdoors/ forest/ nature.This is by far my best place to relax from the job (and my big family  ). Plus I shoot butterfly. So I shoot slow, very slow. But with fast bands - very fast bands
> 
> But I can imagine scenarios where it would be better to be able to shoot fast and accurate - hunting for example. Here in Germany it is not allowed to hunt with a slingshot.
> 
> ...


 :headbang:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

torsten said:


> I shoot slingshots for fun, recreation, and in the outdoors/ forest/ nature.This is by far my best place to relax from the job (and my big family  ). Plus I shoot butterfly. So I shoot slow, very slow. But with fast bands - very fast bands
> But I can imagine scenarios where it would be better to be able to shoot fast and accurate - hunting for example. Here in Germany it is not allowed to hunt with a slingshot.
> 
> Regards
> Torsten


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

There Can be no doubt You Top the heap when it Comes To Long Distance super Sonic speed with hand hitting accuracy and Your Skills are unmatched,.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The 2 above posts the first an accidental send and miss spelled words were the result of trying to get along with my Galaxy Note Phone I can see I am not very good with writing on the note pad. Maybe you cant teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> There Can be no doubt You Top the heap when it Comes To Long Distance super Sonic speed with hand hitting accuracy and Your Skills are unmatched,.


I`m really not sure about this.

But I`m sure that I`m unmatched when it comes to slow shooting 

The time you need to hit 2 cans mid air - is nearly the time that my brain needs to realize that I want to do the next shot...


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

You guys are both beasts and have two totally different styles that are both awesome.we are all glad your here


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

In other kind-of related marksmanship sports, are there not rapid or fast variations of it? Firearms shooting, but I'm mostly thinking of intuitive style Archery. I've seen some amazing video examples of rapid shooting archers and why not similar in slingshot sport? Dgui is not suggesting one preferable to another. One practices the sport however they wish to enjoy. I also like the more relaxed slingshot aiming marksmanship methods but also have interest in the intensity, excitement of rapid slingshot firing especially after watching Dgui's demonstrations! It seems perhaps, there is maybe more interest in fast/rapid shooting outside the USA, I'm not sure. If you do internet search 'world slingshot record' or 'guiness slingshot record', there are few videos out there.

More variety of the slingshot sport can only be a positive thing! Joerg Sprave has also achieved some celebrity status and creating an exciting climate with regards to slingshots that brings it to a larger audience. Years ago we only had a Rufus Hussey as sort-of celebrity representative of the slingshot sport to the general public. With regards to rapid consecutive firing, even Joerg is giving me some crazy ideas. I had thoughts of some kind of spring loaded ammo feeder tube/magazine you hold in your pouch draw hand that allows you to quickly feed ammo into pouch .... store more ammo in your hand (using tube feeder mag) than one can palm. Maybe I'll contact Joerg and he can likely create something!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> ...One practices the sport however they wish to enjoy....
> 
> ...More variety of the slingshot sport can only be a positive thing!...


Completely agree!

There`s a lot of room for experimentation in our sport.

What ultimately counts is the fun that you have.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I am very interested in any thing you post on both loading and shooting fast. I can see a possible need for it and it wouldn't hurt to at least be reasonably proficient at it. Keep posting on it, I will appreciate it immensely.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob at Draco said:


> I am very interested in any thing you post on both loading and shooting fast. I can see a possible need for it and it wouldn't hurt to at least be reasonably proficient at it. Keep posting on it, I will appreciate it immensely.


*Cranking off a quick couple of shots could come in handy.*

*I agree with Bob.*


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I hit a can twice yesterday within 5 seconds and felt like the man.slow compared to you guys but it was fast for me.marbles and single 3060s ,srs.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> I hit a can twice yesterday within 5 seconds and felt like the man.slow compared to you guys but it was fast for me.marbles and single 3060s ,srs.


Hey Jet a can hit at 2.5 seconc interals is not slow at all.

Sounds like some Great Shooting to me.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

If you can shoot fast AND hit your target, why would you wait ?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

halbart said:


> If you can shoot fast AND hit your target, why would you wait ?


Why Indeed? Logical.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep them coming Darrel . I love to watch them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm always looking to increase both my speed and accuracy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> I'm always looking to increase both my speed and accuracy.


Looking for a shot at the speed pof Thought. Yea!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Best I can do is shoot daggars from my eyes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

only time i shoot fast is when the wind is behind my shot.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Best I can do is shoot daggars from my eyes.


Did my ex train you ?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok thanks, great to hear. Tons of fun trying!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

hahaha, saw this tonight and I just had to post it here.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL! Thanks for posting that, ABG! That was super funny!

I think Dgui would have killed him before he took two steps though...He's the Bob Munden of the "Quick Draw Cat..."


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Tirador said:


> LOL! Thanks for posting that, ABG! That was super funny!
> 
> I think Dgui would have killed him before he took two steps though...He's the Bob Munden of the "Quick Draw Cat..."


If he walks down the road sideways, holding a marble in his hand, with his PFS in his holster - tubes dangling out. :angrymod:


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

My preference would be fast , flat, and accurate!

Fwv2!


----------

